# canon eos 600D actuation



## atp8888 (Feb 15, 2012)

Can anyone knows whats the actuation of this model? Thank you.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Near the bottom of this article, he says that the spec has not been released by Canon.

Canon EOS Rebel T3i / 600D Digital SLR Camera Review



> Canon has not released a shutter durability rating for a Rebel DSLR  since the T1i, so we are only left to guess what the current rating may  be. I expect the number to be significantly high - perhaps 100,000?


----------

